# Mental quiet



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Give your mind something to do. Not archery related necessarily. 
One of our recommended songs to sing to yourself is, I'm a little teapot.


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

XForce Girl said:


> Give your mind something to do. Not archery related necessarily.
> One of our recommended songs to sing to yourself is, I'm a little teapot.


Thanks...thanks alot!


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Medical marijuana


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

I pick around three things to think about during the shot. Three of the weaker things or something that has been giving me a little problem. This takes my weakness and makes it a strength since it is what is being focused on with more detail. Keeps my mind off of bad thoughts like number of arrows left, how competitors are doing, or my worst thing to think about is score.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I talk trash. 

Whiskey makes my shots flow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjdroske (Apr 8, 2015)

I listen to music sometimes, really loud and stuff i know and know the words to, my conscious mind then starts singing the words and then its only my subconscious I have to deal with. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## lacampbell2005 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a mantra I slowly say in my head. It is "trust your float...trust your float... trust your float". If my shot hasn't gone after three of these phrases, I let down and start over. Keeps me from over thinking anything while giving myself good advice.


----------



## graydragon2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks. Ill have to try a few of these and see what works best

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

heres a video of a young archer using the teapot song. She explains it but the actual song starts at 1:40.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8so4k8Fcuas


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

graydragon2 said:


> Any recommendations or suggestions on how to quiet the mind during the shot process. Shooting unconsciously my shots are great but as soon as my conscious mind gets involved my shots suffer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Your question is telling me your process is not solidified. If you stay focused on the process the mind is occupied. It is under the pressure situations where we start to think about what we're doing or start to second guess ourselves. The mind should be focused execution with perfection. Staying in the present tense. 

.02.


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

XForce Girl said:


> heres a video of a young archer using the teapot song. She explains it but the actual song starts at 1:40.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8so4k8Fcuas


So...I was shooting this morning in the basement. Just working on form and strength with the new setup. And of course...this song starts in my head! I think of this thread and was going to comment. I see the video... watch it and ended up shooting for another hour.

Goofy song for a grown man to be going over in his head...but it certainly has the right rythem to adhere to the process. It fit. I got into quite a groove today with this little jingle. It really gives a consistent order to things. She did a great job explaining her process which was easily adapted.

I didn't once think aim...or squeeze! It just happened. And that's good.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

That's awesome.
I know the song is a little silly.
But your process is solid enough that keeping your conscious mind doing something let's your subconscious perform the process.
Really glad to hear it is working for you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## graydragon2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Im gonna have to try the song. I've been told by more than one coach that with my form and process my scores should be higher but I have what I call squirell syndrome. Process,process,process, oh look a squirell. Or as my wife says I overthink things.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

graydragon2 said:


> Im gonna have to try the song. I've been told by more than one coach that with my form and process my scores should be higher but I have what I call squirell syndrome. Process,process,process, oh look a squirell. Or as my wife says I overthink things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


LOL! I didn't know there was a name for it! "Squirrel Syndrome" It definitely describes my major problem. Any cures?

Allen


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

aread said:


> LOL! I didn't know there was a name for it! "Squirrel Syndrome" It definitely describes my major problem. Any cures?
> 
> Allen


Lol...my buddy has it bad! He can't get 10 arrows in and he's shooting the push pins. Which is messed up...cause he could shoot the push pins all day!


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

subconsciously said:


> graydragon2 said:
> 
> 
> > Any recommendations or suggestions on how to quiet the mind during the shot process. Shooting unconsciously my shots are great but as soon as my conscious mind gets involved my shots suffer.
> ...


Subc has it dead on. Focus on your process and your mind stays occupied, leaving little to no room for stray or wandering thoughts.

For me, as I'm shooting I focus on the following as I run my shot.

Stance - 3/4 open
Grip - low wrist, perfect level
Shoulder - forward and in (bone on bone)
Anchor - corner of the jaw
Load - high elbow loads the upper back
Settle - on the x, focus only on the x
Expansion - elbow moves straight back (primary shot focus); aims and steadies the shot
Follow through - eyes focused on x for 2s after the shot; elbow moves back and back tension finishes contracting

Running through this process during the shot calms my nerves and puts the focus where it should be. On the process. The scoring takes care of itself. 

I used to let my mind wander and not focus on my shot, but only on scoring and the target. Nerves, dropping low, wild shots, etc was the result. Needless to say, scoring sucked too. 

Ever since really focusing on a solid process as I shot, my scoring has never been better or more consistent.


----------



## justok (Nov 25, 2016)

graydragon2 said:


> Any recommendations or suggestions on how to quiet the mind during the shot process. Shooting unconsciously my shots are great but as soon as my conscious mind gets involved my shots suffer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



There is no time nor place for noise in a good shot sequence. If there is noise either your shot sequence is not developed , or your focus is week. 
.. then along comes stress


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Acquire for yourself the book or audio CD of "Mastering Golf's Mental Game" and listen to that a few times. 

Work through the homework questions (They're not arduous) and then apply them to archery. Golf and archery is so similar that all you have to do is imagine that they're talking about archery and it all comes together like they're doing an odd field round. 
https://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Golfs-Mental-Game-Course/dp/0553417916


----------



## hold_the_line (Sep 7, 2016)

justok said:


> There is no time nor place for noise in a good shot sequence. If there is noise either your shot sequence is not developed , or your focus is week.
> .. then along comes stress



Totally agree. I have been in lots of competitive environments before coming into archery and noise was the biggest and only difference between a good practice session average and a match score. There is no "turning it up" in terms of raising your performance in a competition beyond your best practice session. Ironically it is really about "turning it down." When you ask/demand/expect yourself to give something extra in an important match, that is when all is lost. The time to give that extra was in your practice leading up to it.

In addition, I would advice practicing occasionally with much more noise be it visual or sound. Often our practice can often sessions become too Zen like as we feel we need it to be able to focus on anything. I can't possible see why this below is any different really than a nice mellow backyard session with a cold beer at hand...


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

I prefer to focus on my shot. I have a hard time controlling my mind. I find my mind wandering while at full draw. Last night I had a pretty good round going and someone asked me a tuning question between ends. The very next end I caught myself at full draw thinking about the tuning question instead of my shot process. Sure enough it cost me an X. If I can block out everything else and just concentrate on my shot I usually do ok.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

hold_the_line said:


> There is no "turning it up" in terms of raising your performance in a competition beyond your best practice session. Ironically it is really about "turning it down." When you ask/demand/expect yourself to give something extra in an important match, that is when all is lost. The time to give that extra was in your practice leading up to it.


This needs to be echo'ed 100x over. :thumbs_up


----------



## =Will W. (Oct 24, 2017)

Think of your perfect shot and visualize it and not on score or what others are doing.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

I labeled my arrows on the fletchings. Each arrow has a member of my family's name on it. My wife and kids specifically. This doesn't keep me distracted from tensing up or take my mind off of the stress but each time I nock an arrow I read the name and think of a good, fun, or generally positive memory of that person. It allows my brain to maintain a "happiness" mentality. Even after a poor shot I can read a name and remember what is REALLY important and it allows me to take the next shot stress free and reminds me this is just a fun sport not life or death.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I’ve had a problem of pressuring myself to shoot better when I have a good string of shots going. So let’s say I have 2 10s and a 9 at 50m and I’m telling myself I’ve got 3 more shots to make this into a 59 point round instead of concentrating on the shot. After reading this I picked a song to replace other thoughts distracting my shot. I use Tom Petty “Breakdown” works like a dream. Only use it when I find myself drifting into worrying about score etc.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*count.*


----------



## alecgoldstein (Dec 24, 2017)

I like reading something in between ends whether it is a book or just a news article on my phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Mental quiet/concentration is like rhythm or a good follow-through - it's an outcome, and only an outcome, of a good shot process and not a cause of a good shot. So, also like a good rhythm or a consistent follow-through it's not something you can actively pursue and force to happen; it only comes when the shot is being executed right. In other words, these results are why we shoot archery and not, we quiet our minds so we can do archery.

Subsequently, when I find I'm doing the oh-look-a-squirrel, it only means I'm dropping something important in my shot process. For me, that's usually taking my focus off the target as I pull through the shot. I might be thinking about my release hand, or thinking about the muscles in my arms trying to relax them, or oops I'm creeping on the back end, and that kind of thing. Usually letting down and starting over with my focus in the correct place gets me back "in the groove". In other words, I don't try to make my mind quiet: instead I try to execute a good shot.

Above all, don't actively try to quiet your mind - all that will do is just make it more turbulent and nothing else. The shot is what brings us the mental quiet; not the reverse.

lee.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

lees said:


> Mental quiet/concentration is like rhythm or a good follow-through - it's an outcome, and only an outcome, of a good shot process and not a cause of a good shot. So, also like a good rhythm or a consistent follow-through it's not something you can actively pursue and force to happen; it only comes when the shot is being executed right. In other words, these results are why we shoot archery and not, we quiet our minds so we can do archery.
> 
> Subsequently, when I find I'm doing the oh-look-a-squirrel, it only means I'm dropping something important in my shot process. For me, that's usually taking my focus off the target as I pull through the shot. I might be thinking about my release hand, or thinking about the muscles in my arms trying to relax them, or oops I'm creeping on the back end, and that kind of thing. Usually letting down and starting over with my focus in the correct place gets me back "in the groove". In other words, I don't try to make my mind quiet: instead I try to execute a good shot.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree.

When the bow at full draw is comfortable to hold in the middle, it is so much easier to stay calm knowing the hold will stay there until you execute the shot. 

When you are comfortable and calm, the shot process is routine and repeatable.

When the shot process is routine and repeatable, shooting a practice round score at a competitive event is a result, like mentioned above.

As for shiny penny, squirrel, voices (internal and external), etc; that is something that each individual owns and has to work through during training and at competitive shoots. 

The golf book and Lanny's books are requisite to understanding how to create a stronger mental game. YMMV.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

What seems simple and logical to me:

Thinking about shooting, what is the one thing you wish you could/would focus on while executing the shot?

Repeat the answer to that question either in your head, or even out loud.

For me, the answer is the X. That’s what I want to focus on.
So in my mind, I just ‘say’ “X. X. X.”
If that doesn’t work as well as it should (we all have days that are easier/harder to concentrate), I’ll expand on it “Focus on the X. Focus on the X”

I personally don’t want to think of a tea pot song (or get anxious because the shot hasn’t gone off after the lyric “here is my spout”).
I don’t want to think about people, my car, or if I left a cake in the oven.... I want to focus on that damn X.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

When I feel distracting thoughts like scoring or another archers score vs mine. I use a song as a distraction to clear my mind. That allows me to concentrate on my pin position on the target. The song is really just static to prevent concentrated thought other than on making the shot. Best that I can describe it.


----------



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

I train with my kids around...there is no other greater distraction! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## markus_ger (Dec 1, 2016)

For me it starts with the question why my mind starts chasing the squirrel in the first place. (And believe me, my mind is an experienced and highly skilled squirrel-chaser). There are different reasons for which I apply different methods.
1) Exhaustion: Follow shot process / train to exhaustion
2) Prediction: Don't write the scores / Meditation
3) Anxiety: Many competitions / Warm-up properly

1) When I get exhausted I find it hard to concentrate on the shot process. Sometimes during training I reach the point where I feel that my concentration is gone and I can't really focus anymore. Depending on daily form this point is reached earlier or later. I always used to stop shooting then, as my results got worse. A very good shooter taught me, to push myself another 20 minutes through this. Anyone can train in the morning with fresh eyes and mind. Training at 8pm after a hard day at work, when you are already exhausted really helps to focus on every-little-step of your routine. Go slower, but still do every little step. This is just a matter of replicating this exhaustion in a training environment and learning to handle it. (Of course you should not push it too far, where bad form and health risks kick in.)

2) Sometimes my mind wanders off, looking back on the last shot or looking beyond the current shot. Usually this happens in competition, when I pay too much attention to the scores. It always gets me thinking 'what score does the next arrow have to be to win this'. This is really distracting and so I avoid noting down or even looking at score boards, if this is possible. If you have to write down scores, then it comes down to a meditation task to "not think of the pink elephant". Meditation, meaning turning you mind inwards and away from distracting thoughts, can be practiced. There are a lot of courses offered in community centers etc. A lot of people do this. Pushing your thoughts away from external influences back to the shot process is simply the same task and can be trained with proper guidance.

3) In important competitions my anxiety kicks in at the beginning. This can lead to more pin float (shaking) or racing thoughts. First thing that helps is getting used to competition, participating in any you can find. Helps some folks but not me. I found out the anxiety passes faster in 3D/field shoots, which led me to discover that muscle tension and work lowers adrenaline levels. (That's why you let stressed horses run, before you join up.) Same works with me. Warming up properly, meaning not just the bow arms but doing some pushups, squats, short runs gets my adrenaline/cortisol levels down.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

two good books on dealing with these (and non-archery stresses) I've found are The Mindful Athlete (George Mumford) and The Art of Mental Training (DC Gonzalez)


markus_ger said:


> 2) Prediction: Don't write the scores / Meditation
> 3) Anxiety: Many competitions / Warm-up properly
> 
> 2) Sometimes my mind wanders off, looking back on the last shot or looking beyond the current shot. Usually this happens in competition, when I pay too much attention to the scores. It always gets me thinking 'what score does the next arrow have to be to win this'. This is really distracting and so I avoid noting down or even looking at score boards, if this is possible. If you have to write down scores, then it comes down to a meditation task to "not think of the pink elephant". Meditation, meaning turning you mind inwards and away from distracting thoughts, can be practiced. There are a lot of courses offered in community centers etc. A lot of people do this. Pushing your thoughts away from external influences back to the shot process is simply the same task and can be trained with proper guidance.
> ...


----------

